# R.I.P. Dusty Rhodes



## Darwin Watterson (Jun 11, 2015)

Dusty Rhodes died, apparently of kidney failure. He was known as "The American Dream," and is the father of both Goldust and Cody "Stardust" Rhodes. He will be missed dearly.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 11, 2015)

He's with Sapphire now.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 11, 2015)

The AP said:
			
		

> STAMFORD, Conn. (AP) - WWE says Virgil Runnels, a former professional wrestler known by his fans as Dusty Rhodes, has died. He was 69.
> 
> The company says Runnels died Thursday, but a spokesman declined to say where or how he passed away, saying the family had not authorized the release of that information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Van Darkholme (Jun 11, 2015)

He was a true hulkamaniac.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jun 11, 2015)

damn, just damn

R.I.P Dusty.


----------



## Chaosbandit (Jun 11, 2015)

He's telling God that someone's got a bicycle now...


----------



## Chuggernaut (Jun 12, 2015)

The last person Dusty took out with his elbow on WWE TV was Dean Ambrose. 

Ambrose gotta win that strap now so Dusty can retroactively go out with his last fight being him going over the champ.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 12, 2015)

Chuggernaut said:


> The last person Dusty took out with his elbow on WWE TV was Dean Ambrose.
> 
> Ambrose gotta win that strap now so Dusty can retroactively go out with his last fight being him going over the champ.


I wonder who the last person before Dean was to get both a Bionic Elbow _and_ a Damien attack?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 14, 2015)

If you haven't read this yet check it out. http://grantland.com/the-triangle/r...professional-wrestling-ric-flair-harvey-race/

Best part is he wore a cast around his kids for a fake injury so they would believe Kayabe is real.  Kind of reminds me of when the Shiek would bust into Islamic prayer whenever he had company over for dinner even though his family was Catholic.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 15, 2015)

WWE's own tribute is out.






Initiate feels


----------

